# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Роман, написанный компьютером

## ScratchyClaws

В первые дни нового года одно из петербургских издательств выпустит уникальный роман, написанный компьютером. Специальную программу для написания книг PCWriter разрабатывали около года, а роман она написала всего за три дня. Правда, трудился компьютер без перерывов и перезагрузки.  

Стиль и лексика переняты у самых популярных отечественных и зарубежных авторов последних столетий. По неподтвержденной информации, роман выдержан в стиле японского писателя Харуки Мураками. А за эталон взяли "Анну Каренину" Толстого. 

Филологами было собрано досье на каждого героя романа, которое включало описание внешности, лексики, психологический портрет и другие характеристики. Также было создано описание начальной ситуации, на основе которой программа сгенерировала текст романа. 

Получившийся у компьютера сюжет пока не раскрывается. Известно лишь, что герои романа испытывают свои чувства на одиноком острове. 

Идея, рассказывают издатели, была в том, чтобы анатомировать любовь. "Ни мужчина, ни женщина не могут написать о любви объективно, - говорит главный редактор издательства Александр Прокопович. - Было интересно выслушать третью незаинтересованную сторону. А "Анна Каренина" Толстого - самый великий роман о любви. Мы взяли основных героев романа, свели их вместе и лишили памяти". Роман будет называться просто - "Настоящая любовь".

На первых порах роман напечатают тиражом в 10 тысяч экземпляров. 

Затраты на создание компьютерного романа минимальны, так что в этом плане он может дать сто очков вперед живому писателю. "Компьютеру не нужно платить гонорар, - поясняет выгоду издатель. - И он работает в любую погоду, независимо от обстоятельств. К тому же текст у компьютера вышел не хуже тех графоманских вещей, которые приходят к нам в редакцию. Литературная правка была минимальной". 

Попытки создать "искусственного писателя" предпринимаются уже давно. Самыми успешными оказались проекты российского медиахудожника Сергея Тетерина "Мобильный аватар Энди Уорхола" и "Кибер-Пушкин".

Для "Кибер-Пушкина" в компьютерную программу ввели размер стиха, правила рифмы и лучшие образцы русской поэзии. Виртуальный поэт начал писать стихи наподобие "а я уже ни бу-бу, и ты обо мне ни гу-гу" и нашел свою аудиторию.

Появление подобных проектов - признак кризиса книгоиздательского дела в стране, уверен писатель Илья Стогов. "Я лишен сантиментов по поводу книгоиздания в нашей стране. Подобно тому, как популярная музыка - это просто способ с продюсером вернуть вложенные деньги. Поэтому почему бы компьютерам не писать книжки. Я думаю, что это в любом случае будет художественнее большинства книжек, которые сегодня прокатывают за бестселлеры". 

В свою очередь писатель Захар Прилепин считает, что никакого кризиса книгоиздательства нет, а о таких проектах нельзя говорить серьезно: "Нет ни кризиса издательского дела, ни кризиса литературы. Занятие это из разряда "чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не плакало", потому что есть ведь искусственные цветы, надувные женщины". 

_Материал подготовлен интернет-редакцией www.rian.ru на основе информации открытых источников_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rubin

То, что компьютеры становятся все более "умными", и усиленное их развитие - это конечно хорошо, и как эксперимент, тест это действо с книгописанием - конечно полезно...
Но полностью против компьютерных романов как искусства: читая книги, мне интересны мысли и чувства автора, а не алгоритмы работы системы компьютеры и заложенные в него шаблоны...

----------


## aintrust

> читая книги, мне интересны мысли и чувства автора


В довольно большой части современной российской литературы imho вы не найдете ни мыслей, ни чувств. По этой причине я не думаю, что компьютерный опус будет чем-то отличаться от того, что мы видим на книжных развалах и магазинных полках... =)

----------


## Surfer

Помоему лучше читать книги, написаные AI нежели тонны дешёвой русской(да и не только) литературы. =)





> — Робот сочинит симфонию? Робот превратит кусок холста в шедевр искусства? - детектив Спунер
> — А вы? - робот Санни


(с) Фильм "Я робот"

Так что =))

----------


## rubin

> В довольно большой части современной российской литературы imho вы не найдете ни мыслей, ни чувств.


А я и не говорил про большую часть современной российской литературы  :Wink:

----------


## pig

Вы учтите, что исходную информацию в программу закладывали люди.

P.S. Лет тридцать пять назад читал фантастическую повесть "Серебряные яйцеглавы". Как раз об эпохе компьютерного "словопомола".

----------


## ScratchyClaws

иногда открываешь современные книжки и ощущение что автор сделал 2-3 романа/детектива потом выдал их команде студентов филфака и потребовал сварганить то же самое тем же языком... 
так что современную литературу почти не читаю... нечего там читать... ну разве что Пелевин... есть интересные вещи...
вот открыла стихи упомянутого в статье кибер-Пушкина ужаснулась... потом увидела отзыв литературных критиков... перечитала стихи... но так и не поняла что курил критик

----------


## Surfer

> Вы учтите, что исходную информацию в программу закладывали люди.


Гмм, детям тоже "исходную информацию" закладывают люди, так что условия равные  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

У компьютеров нет духа, нет божественной искры (вдохновения), нет интуиции для неожиданного - только набор шаблонов. Это нельзя будет никогда назвать искусством.

Paul

----------


## borka

> У компьютеров нет духа, нет божественной искры (вдохновения), нет интуиции для неожиданного - только набор шаблонов. Это нельзя будет никогда назвать искусством.
> Paul


Интересно, а кто-то смог бы определить, где написано автором-человеком, а где автором-компьютером? По прочтении, разумеется, а не если сказать заранее, что есть что.  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> Интересно, а кто-то смог бы определить, где написано автором-человеком, а где автором-компьютером? По прочтении, разумеется, а не если сказать заранее, что есть что.


Я думаю любой начитанный человек, который не только читает переводы дешёвых любовных романов и детективов, не только юридические и научные работы, не только форумы и чаты; любой человек, который научился оценить классику.

Paul

----------


## [500mhz]

а что мне кибер-пушкин понравился )))

Краснощёкий кучер подбоченясь
Срезал курящих вилок за долги.
Потуги слёзные вонзая в крике,
Сочились роскошью мозги


вполне осмысленно, ничем не хуже Омар Хаяма )))

----------


## borka

> Я думаю любой начитанный человек, который не только читает переводы дешёвых любовных романов и детективов, не только юридические и научные работы, не только форумы и чаты; любой человек, который научился оценить классику.
> Paul


Очень сомневаюсь, что это будет иметь что-то общее с классикой. А в подавляющем большинстве ширпотреба и такое сойдет. И вряд ли кто-то заметит разницу. И даже за шедевр сойдет.  :Smiley:  




> вполне осмысленно, ничем не хуже Омар Хаяма )))


Вспоминается Лэм:
"Раздались слова:

   Три, самолож выверстный, вертяшку сум воздлинем,
   Секливой апелайде и боровайка кнется,
   Гренит малополешный тем перезлавским тринем,
   И отмурчится бамба, и голою вернется.

   - Уже лучше!  -  воскликнул,  правда  не  совсем  уверенно,  Трурль.  -
Последние слова имели смысл, заметил?"
 :Wink:

----------


## Surfer

> У компьютеров нет духа, нет божественной искры (вдохновения), нет интуиции для неожиданного - только набор шаблонов. Это нельзя будет никогда назвать искусством.
> 
> Paul


Несоглашусь, на данном этапе развития - возможно, а что далее ?  :Smiley: 

Всем интересующимся AI и его взаимодействию с человеком советую посмотреть "Я Робот" Алекса Пройаса. Там много от Азимова, но и много новых интересных вопросов, которые нам обязательно предстоят в дальнейшем. Хотя фильм и голивудский, это не дешёвый экшн с элементами фантастики.  :Smiley: 
Глубокий фильм ИМХО.

----------


## [500mhz]

классика жанра )))

Сяпала Калуша по напушке, и увазила бутявку. И волит:
- Калушата! Калушаточки! Бутявка!
Калушата присяпали, и бутявку стрямкали. И подудонились.
А Калуша волит:
- О-е-е! О-е-е! Бутявка-то некузявая!
Калушата бутявку вычучили.
Бутявка вздребезнулась, сопритюкнулась, и усяпала с напушки. А Калуша волит:
- Бутявок не трямкают! Бутявки дюбые и зюмо-зюмо некузявые. От бутявок дудонятся!
А бутявка волит за напушкой:
- Калушата подудонились! Калушата подудонились! Зюмо некузявые. ПУСЬКИ БЯТЫЕ!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Розовый, падший цветок георгин,
> Склоняет к сожительству лень,
> Бурей заброшен в курятник пингвин,
> Ракушки ищет в помёте яйценесущих пирин,
> Так и жил,
> в меру сил.
> 
>   Очевидно, загадочно-иностранное слово "пирин" - это и есть одна из тех самых "чудовищных ошибок", о которых пишет "родитель" Кибер-Пушкина (на самом деле, наверное, мн. ч. слова "перина")?
>   Но боже мой, какой редкостной декадентской красоты картина: "Розовый, падший цветок георгин, склоняет к сожительству лень..."...
> ...


дальше тут 

думаете, роман будет настолько же гениален?  :Huh:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Всем интересующимся AI и его взаимодействию с человеком советую посмотреть "Я Робот" Алекса Пройаса.


Я советую не смотреть, а прочитать произведения А. Азимова, намного глубже  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

Я много Азимовских книг читал, но фильм хоть и не по "Я робот", но сценаристы написали на уровне, возможно даже где-то превзошли.
Тем более книгу за 2 часа не прочитаешь, по крайней мере вдумчиво  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> У компьютеров нет духа, нет божественной искры (вдохновения), нет интуиции для неожиданного - только набор шаблонов. Это нельзя будет никогда назвать искусством.
> 
> Paul


если миллион обезьян посадить за печатные машинки, то через миллион лет они напишут «Войну и мир», так что не зарекайтесь  Значение имеет содержание романа, а не личные качества автора.




> Я советую не смотреть, а прочитать произведения А. Азимова, намного глубже


не знаю, читал «двухсотлетний человек» – не вставило.

зы мне интересны чувства и мысли героев, а уж что там думал автор – этого никто не знает.

----------


## TANUKI

Классная программа  :Smiley:  Больше всех ей рады писательницы типа Дашковой или Донцовой  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

> Значение имеет содержание романа, а не личные качества автора.


зависит, точка мировозрения автора очень влияет на то что он пишет..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

